# BR’s Blackberry Chipotle BBQ Sauce



## pote05 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ingredients:
• 3 cups ketchup
• ½ cup chopped onion
• ½ cup water
• 1 can chipotle chilies (smoked jalapenos), chopped
• ½ cup brown sugar
• 2 tablespoons olive oil
• 2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
• ¼ cup honey
• ½ cup - yellow mustard
• 2 cups blackberries
• 1 teaspoon red pepper flakes
• Sea salt, to taste
• 1 cup Thick & Chunky Salsa

Puree Blackberries, onions and chipotle peppers. Add all ingredients together in a pan and simmer for 1 hour.
Let cool and it is ready… Great Flavor with a little kick


----------



## pote05 (Apr 19, 2011)

This stuff rocks on Ribs..


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Pote! Printed & in my book.


----------



## alblancher (Apr 19, 2011)

I do something like that but have never written down the recipe.  Thanks.  Do you strain the seeds from the blackberries?


----------



## sqwib (Apr 19, 2011)

That looks awesome, I have to try that.

Here's one I make give it a whirl and let me know what you think.

Ingredients

1 cup ketchup
6 - 10 oz. fresh Blackberries
1/4 Pineapple Juice
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1/4 cup of apple juice
1/4 cup of Honey
1/2 of a chipotle chilies (smoked jalapenos), chopped
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 teaspoon olive oil, for onion
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon onion powder
1/2 teaspoon sea salt
1/2 teaspoon coarse Grind black pepper 
Preparation


In a non reactive sauce pan simmer Blackberries, vinegar and pineapple juice, reduce heat.
In a separate sauce pan Sauté onion until soft in olive oil, stir in the remaining ingredients, starting with liquids.
Combine the 2 into the non reactive sauce pan. Continue to simmer on lowest setting stirring occasionally until reduced by a 3rd.
Place on smoker and reduce some more.

Tip, if you want the smokey flavor without using a smoker add a half a teaspoon of liquid smoke.

Tip, chop onion then mince in a food processor for a smoother sauce.

Tip, Remove the vein and seeds from the chipotle for a milder taste.
Stir sauce when film forms on top this will helps with adding smoke flavor to the sauce.


----------



## garand555 (Apr 20, 2011)

Those recipes look great.  I have a close friend who is allergic to anything with tomatoes in it, so I have experimented with similar recipes sans the ketchup.  I've also been known to use red chile instead of chipotle and raspberries also work well.  I'd not thought of using pineapple juice though.


----------

